# Hacker gets FreeSync working on monitors that do not support it



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2016)

https://m.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/56p2mo/annoucing_freesync_over_hdmi_and_some_dvi_on_non/


----------



## qubit (Oct 11, 2016)

Just get Freesync working on an NVIDIA card and that will be the icing in the cake.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll have to try this with my 4k dell.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 11, 2016)

My 7970 is too old......bugger.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 11, 2016)

Yay my 290X does, might have to have a play sometime.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Oct 11, 2016)

This doesn't seem very useful to me, since the majority of displays that have low enough bottom end refresh to handle Freesync without low FPS dip problems, already support Freesync. And we all know there's quite a few PC ports now a days that suffer from FPS dips.

If Freesync wasn't dependent on staying within the display's refresh window to work, this would be great, but that's not the case.


----------



## Ebo (Oct 11, 2016)

Frag Maniac said:


> This doesn't seem very useful to me, since the majority of displays that have low enough bottom end refresh to handle Freesync without low FPS dip problems, already support Freesync. And we all know there's quite a few PC ports now a days that suffer from FPS dips.
> 
> If Freesync wasn't dependent on staying within the display's refresh window to work, this would be great, but that's not the case.



All it takes is for all pc games to be consolports, caped at 30 frames, then it means absolutely nothhing, which I hope fore


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 11, 2016)

Ebo said:


> All it takes is for all pc games to be consolports, caped at 30 frames, then it means absolutely nothhing, which I hope fore


Un...fuck no? Look at all the publishers that try to release games with FPS caps on them. There is a HUGE community outcry and ppl refunding or not even buying the game because of it. PC should never have an FPS cap. PERIOD.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2016)

Ebo said:


> All it takes is for all pc games to be consolports, caped at 30 frames, then it means absolutely nothhing, which I hope fore






 

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

So does this not work with display port?


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> So does this not work with display port?


Best I can tell from everything I've read so far, DisplayPort is the easiest way to get it working.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Best I can tell from everything I've read so far, DisplayPort is the easiest way to get it working.



Sweet trying it now


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Sweet trying it now


Let me know how it goes, I've been debating trying it on my Dell monitor.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> Let me know how it goes, I've been debating trying it on my Dell monitor.



I can't get it to work with my Dell, but I have an oddball dual panel 4K screen so it might not work since the driver see's it as two panels.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

Hack for DP = No.

Hack for HDMI = Yes.

Hack for DVI = no idea  .

Read ToastyX's posts as his are better worded, he's author of CRU tool  , Guru3D thread better than Reddit one  .


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Hack for DP = No.
> 
> Hack for HDMI = Yes.
> 
> ...


Directly from the FAQ post, step number 2:


> *2.* Enable Freesync for your Monitor
> (GPU will have to support it, *DP or New HDMI* Strongly recomended - Bandwidth is what Freesync needs)



The hack supports DP, HDMI, and DVI, but due to bandwidth, DVI has a very tight window for refresh rates at 1080 and higher.

I believe @cdawall is having issues because his monitor is detected as two monitors in Eyefinity. AFAIK, Eyefinity and FreeSync don't work together right now. It could also have something to do with the scaler in his monitor, some aren't working well with the FreeSync hack.

Edited to hopefully not sound so bitchy


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Yea my monitor is two panels in one case. You can actually set them to be independent it's kinda cool


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

@Random Murderer

Never said you did not know who ToastyX was  , post was not at you but just in general for thread viewers  .

The quote you've posted is from OnnA, like I said read ToastyX's posts.

In 60 we see this :-



> Good news: It's real! FreeSync is actually working and changing the refresh rate on the fly.
> 
> Bad news: The trick only works with HDMI. The driver will not allow FreeSync to be enabled with DVI or DisplayPort using this trick.



64 also has some other info, in 67 on a Catleap hack works but some cable swapping goes on plus mod gets undone via restart of driver/reboot.

In post 70 we see hack working on DVI, post 84 explains why older monitors it will work on DVI, you need monitor without scalers and explicitly ToastyX says:-



> To make this actually work with DVI, the driver would have to be modified, which won't be easy to do.



139 has further info on scalers, putting aside DP to DP connection we have post 141 where it is explained no one has even got mod working via a DP adapter.

The highest probability of hack working is via HDMI.


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 14, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> @Random Murderer
> 
> Never said you did not know who ToastyX was  , post was not at you but just in general for thread viewers  .
> 
> ...


That is disappointing, as my 295x2 only has DP and DVI. I had read at one point that a guy got it working beautifully on DP, but as you mentioned, every reboot reset the hack. I guess I'll just sit this one out, lol 

Also, I edited my previous post, I didn't mean to come across as crass. Apologies


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

No worries  , no offence taken at all  , I appreciate the apology (shows good character  ) but not needed TBH . Thanks for the edit of your post  , but not needed IMO  .

Yeah it's a shame driver is the limiting factor  (loosely speaking).

It was a good find by OnnA nonetheless  , deserving of the threads spawning from it on various forums and some will be able to make use of it  .


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Oct 14, 2016)

Might have to try with HDMI as it won't work with DVI for me, managed to set my monitor to 75hz but had to use reduced timing or set to standard timing for 70hz would of been nice having freesync and 75hz for free


----------

